# Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour installation help



## Ethan1998 (Jun 28, 2012)

:banghead:I have this game that i have tried to download. i have tried many times but it will not load. it gets to 100% and then says "Error 1305. Error reading file C:/Program Files/EA Games/Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour/MapsZH.big.Verify that the files exists and that you can access it." i have no clue what it means... i am using the cd that they have given me. help please:banghead:


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

is it a legit copy??


----------



## Vertion (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, try to copy all contents of the cd onto one folder on your computer drive. Then click on the setup.exe file in the folder on your computer to install. See if that works.


----------

